# صـــــــلاة المســــــــاء



## ABOTARBO (19 أبريل 2010)

*صلاة المساء

نشكرك يا ملكنا المتحنن ، لأنك منحتنا أن نعبر هذا اليوم بسلام .
نسألك يارب جميع ما أخطأنا اليك في هذا اليوم إن كان بالفعل أو بالقول أو بالفكر أو بجميع الحواس ، فأصفح وأغفر لنا من أجل أسمك القدوس ، وأنعم لنا بليلة سالمة ، وبهذا النوم طاهرا من كل قلق ، وأرسل لنا ملاك السلامة ليحرسنا من كل شر .
أيتها العذراء الطاهرة . أسبلي ظلك السريع المعونة علي عبدك ، وأبعدي أمواج الأفكار الرديئة عني ، وأنهضي نفسي المريضة للصلاة والسهر ، فأليك أتضرع وبك أستشفع وأياك أدعو أن تساعدني لئلا أخزى وعند مفارقة نفسي من جسدي أحضري عندي ، ولمؤامرة الأعداء أهزمي لئلا يبتلعوا نفسي ياعروس بلا عيب للختن الحقيقي.






آميــــــــــــــــــن

*​


----------



## النهيسى (19 أبريل 2010)

*أميــــــــــــــــن



شكرا للصلاه الرائعه

سلام الرب يسوع

*


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 أبريل 2010)

اميــــــن 
شكرا كتير على الصلاه الجميله 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *أميــــــــــــــــن
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أبريل 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اميــــــن
> شكرا كتير على الصلاه الجميله
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## jojo_angelic (19 أبريل 2010)

abotarbo 

                              شكرااااااااا للصـــلاه الرائعـــــــــة

                              الــرب يباركـــــــك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (19 أبريل 2010)

امين


بجد اجمل صلاة 
شكرا لك​


----------



## kalimooo (20 أبريل 2010)

*

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك

*


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أبريل 2010)

jojo_angelic قال:


> abotarbo
> 
> شكرااااااااا للصـــلاه الرائعـــــــــة
> 
> الــرب يباركـــــــك


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> امين
> 
> ...


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (20 أبريل 2010)

امين

صلاة جميلة جداااااااااااااااااا

الرب يبارك حياتك ومجهودك
​


----------



## christianbible5 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

> *نشكرك يا ملكنا المتحنن ، لأنك منحتنا أن نعبر هذا اليوم بسلام .*


*الرب يبارك عمرك حبيبي اكتر من رائع...*
*ميرسي الك...*


----------

